# A/C not working, not sure about a wire.



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

OK, I need a bit of help figuring out what is wrong with my A/C. I just replaced my GA16DE with a used 35k engine from the jap import engine shop. One of the last things I am trying to figure out why my A/C won’t work (it worked find prior to the engine swap). A friend took the compressor off and disconnected the wires so I'm not for sure about this one wire that I found that was not connected. The wire color is Yellow with Black stripe and it comes off where the main harness plug’s in to the alternator. See pic below. The end of the wire has no plastic connector on it, just the metal female end. Off of the compressor I found a wire that had no connection, seems as if these two should go together. Weird part is the end on the compressor is a molded plastic piece with a clip (see other pic, right side at the top), the other wire is just the metal connector (I think the plastic part broke off or something) Anyway, I plugged it in but still no A/C. When I hit the A/C button the green LED lights up and the engine RPM goes up a bit just as if it is waiting for the compressor to kick in and pull the RPM down but as far as I can tell the compressor never kicks in. The belts are good and tight. The two stinking car manuals I have do not show me crap. So, I'm not 100% sure I have this wire plugged in to the correct spot but it seems correct.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The reason your idle jumps up is because your Fast Idle Control Device has been activated to compensate for the load of the compressor. From what I can tell, you probably have the plug connected right, but check your connection. Here's a diagram of what I'm talking about. 









That y/b wire goes to your A/C relay via the alternator harness. Those fuzzy looking things are supposed to be grey but they lost their resolution when I uploaded the image to imagestation. Those represent the two harnesses I was talking about in that pm to you.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

*I figured out the problem!!!!*

Well, after a couple of months of messing with the A/C here and there I finally figured it out. I decided to pull the alternator so I could get to the top of the A/C compressor that allowed me to have a good look at the wiring. After several hours of testing and troubleshooting I finally figured it out. See picture below for explanation of what I found the problem to be




























{Note to self, never forget the basics!!!}


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2003)

Unreal... lol


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

*Re: I figured out the problem!!!!*



rodentkj said:


> *Well, after a couple of months of messing with the A/C here and there I finally figured it out. I decided to pull the alternator so I could get to the top of the A/C compressor that allowed me to have a good look at the wiring. After several hours of testing and troubleshooting I finally figured it out. See picture below for explanation of what I found the problem to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

